# Dug the hole today...



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Dug my ancient shepherd mix Bull's grave today. He's in the first stages of multiple organ failure and his possibly DM hind end weakness has finally robbed him of his mobility. 

It's crazy that so much happened so fast. This time last week he went for a walk in the woods. Then he started having problems getting up. A few days later he couldn't stand on his own at all. The day after he went down, I noticed the swollen abdomen. Ascites. Then edema of the hind legs. Did blood work and a physical. Congestive heart failure and both the liver and the kidney are going. He also has several large tumors (though that we knew about before) which have grown considerably in the last 2 months.

He'll be leaving us any day now. 

I usually have the dogs cremated, but it didn't seem right for this guy. We chose a spot in the woods on my boyfriend's property. In an area where he's buried all of his family's dogs. It's nice. A little clearing with a stream nearby. Bull loved being outside and was a dog - dog. So it's nice he'll be laid to rest with other pups. 

Also... shout out to my signif. Who did the vast majority of the actual digging and who actually teared up in the middle of the job. 

Sad day.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sending kind thoughts.May Bull pass peacefully knowing how much he is is loved.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. I hope he passes quietly. How wonderful that he is so loved!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry. I hate when they leave.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am just so sorry. Sending you really big hugs!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Ohh. I am so sorry. Despite the circumstances, you painted a beautiful picture of how a loved one should go.
RIP beautiful doggie


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear this ... it's the hardest part about life with dogs. Take Care.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm so sad for you. Other people are thinking about you, too, today.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sad day. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

So very sorry for all you are going through with your beloved Bull. If you feel like it, please post a pic.


Zetti


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

These great animals are with us for way to short of time. I truly feel your pain it's is one of the hardest things in life to bury on of your best friends.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you for your kind thoughts everyone.


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

I read your loving words through tears. Such intense love equals such intense loss as we say goodbye.


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

I am so sorry for you. Really hard to read but it is nice to hear that he will be laid to rest in such a peaceful spot.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. Such a difficult time. Hugs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of your sweet and steady friend Bull. My thoughts are w/ you.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I am so very sorry. The final resting place that you picked sounds so peaceful. I am sure he will know how much thought and care you gave to this.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wow, I started tearing up just reading the title to this thread. 
it is the wonderful memories that help us feel better and worse at the very same time.


----------

